
How to Build a Slack Command with Claudia Bot Builder - simalexan
http://www.marcusoft.net/2016/06/claudia-bot-builder.html
======
lukamata
This made bot deployment much easier than before, spares additional time
needed for tricky deployment and allows to focus on bot development.

------
rubystream
This is a step in right direction, providing the pluming while I can focus on
how to humanize bot communication.

------
simalexan
if anyone has questions, feel free to ask, some of us developers are here -
like a "ask me anything" :)

------
steamrunner
Nice!

